# Skeen 7.0 - Knacken vermutlich Bereich Dämpfer



## log11 (9. September 2012)

Hallo Radon Biker,

ich besitze seit kurzem ein Skeen 7.0. Leider habe ich nach der ersten längeren Tour ein Knacken feststellen müssen. Das tritt auch auf wenn der Sattel unbelastet ist. Also kann vermutlich Sattelstütze und Sattel ausgeschlossen werden. Im Stand habe ich den Lenker nach unten belastet und das Steuerrohr seitlich. Keinerlei Knacken. Wenn ich Druck aufs Oberrohr ausübe, so daß das Bike einfedert erreiche ich manchmal dieses Knackgeräusch.
Wenn ich die Hand an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme lasse und das Knacken provoziere habe ich den Eindruck, es kommt von dem oberen Dämpferbolzen oder dem Dämpfer selber. Man spürt quasi ganz leicht so ein Enspannungsknacken. Leider ist es nur sehr sporadisch und läßt sich nur ab und zu erzeugen. Hatte den Dämpfer auch schon draußen und konnte aber augenscheinlich keine Beschädigung am Bolzen, Dämpferauge oder Rahmenaufnahme für Dämpfer feststellen. Hatte dann alles wieder zusammengebaut und mit Sicherungslack versehen.
Kennt von Euch jemand solch ein Problem oder ein ähnliches?
Was könnte das sein?

Besten Dank für Eure Tipps.


----------



## log11 (10. September 2012)

Ich habe gerade mit Radon gesprochen. Das Drehmoment der Dämpferaufnahme beträgt 8Nm. So habe ich die Schraube in dem Bolzen auch festgezogen. Trotzdem knackt es beim Einfedern, auch im Stand.
Die Buchsen im Dämpferauge lassen sich jedoch überhaupt nicht verdrehen, das dürfte doch nicht so sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. September 2012)

Schau mal auf die Seite von Huber Bushings. Dort gibt es ein Anleitung und ein Video.

guckst du hier: http://huber-bushings.com/technik/montage/


----------



## Max_V (12. September 2012)

Hallo Log11...

klingt blöd aber wechsel mal die Sattelklemme! Ich war auch überzeugt daß es irgendwo am Dämpfer klackte...zieh mal mit etwas Kraft von der Stütze zum Steuerrohr und drück diese zusammen..da hat meines schlussendlich immer geklackt und als ich mir sowieso eine neue Klemme angebaut habe und das Sattelrohr sauber geputzt habe, war es weck.


----------



## filiale (12. September 2012)

Oder einfach mal ein paar hundert Meter ohne Sattelstütze und ohne Klemme fahren.


----------



## log11 (12. September 2012)

@Max_V, danke für den Tipp. Eigentlich habe ich die Stütze und auch die Sattelklemme ordentlich gefettet. Auszuschließen ist natürlich nichts. Aber da es auch beim Einfedern des Bikes bei Druck auf das Oberrohr geknackt hat (ohne Belastung des Sattels), ist es vermutlich nicht die Klemme oder Stütze.
Hab mich nun eh für das 20" entschieden und das 18" zurückgesandt. Beim 18" saß ich auf Dauer zu aufrecht.
Musste aber erst abklären daß das Oberrohr beim 20" nur minimal höher als beim 18" ist.
Mal schaun ob das neue dann "knackfrei" ist.


----------



## Max_V (12. September 2012)

Dachte ich auch, es knackte im Wiegetritt (?) und es knackte im Stehen beim ziehen und drücken. Doch nach dem wechseln der Klemme und putzen des Sattelrohr...einfach nix mehr egal was ich anstellte.


----------



## filiale (12. September 2012)

Da fällt mir noch etwas ein: Bei meinem Slide waren es anfangs die Speichen die sich gesetzt haben. Der Rahmen war dabei ein echter Resonanzkörper, das Knacken ließ dann im Laufe der ersten km nach.


----------



## log11 (12. September 2012)

@Max_V, dank Dir! Ich werd das auf jeden Fall im Hinterkopf behalten und schaun, wie es sich bei dem "Austauschbike" verhält.
Wird aber sicher noch ne Weile dauern, DHL läßt sich gerad mächtig Zeit bei der Retour. 
@filiale, ja hatte ich anfangs auch gedacht. Aber nach ein paar km sollte sich das ja gegeben haben. Es wurde eher schlimmer statt besser.


----------



## Max_V (12. September 2012)

Mein kl. Problem ist zur Zeit im Kurbelbereich..wenn ich mit richtig Saft(also mit einen weltmeisterlichen Antritt  ) in die Pedale trete, dann rattert die Kette und die Kurbel gibt gefühlt nach... daß das Tretlager kaputt oder zuwenig angezogen ist und auch nicht daß der Umwerfer falsch eingestellt ist, kann ich leihenhaft ausschließen. Auch egal welches Kettenblatt ich vorne fahre. Mir kommt es fast vor als wäre die Tretlagersteifigkeit nicht ok oder die Kurbel zu weich...
Habt ihr solche Erfahrungen mit dem Skeen auch gemacht?


----------



## log11 (13. September 2012)

@Max_V, fährst Du die Alu oder Carbon Variante des Skeens?
Die Carbon Variante soll spürbar weicher sein, was die Rahmenverwindung speziell im Tretlagerbereich anbelangt. Das könnte dann der Grund sein.
Weltmeisterlicher Antritt ist gut.  Weiß ja nicht wie dick Deine Oberschenkel sind aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen daß Du es schaffst den Alurahmen des Skeen so stark zu verwinden, daß die Kette zu schräg auf den Kettenblättern aufläuft. 

Ich bin da auch recht pingelig bei so etwas. Hatte bei meinem Skeen die Verwindung extra kontrolliert. Wenn man aus dem Stand heftig in die Pedale tritt, sieht man den Tretlagerbereich sich leicht verwinden. Das schätze ich aber als normal ein. Es ist aber nicht spürbar, was für mich wichtig war. 

Gruß log11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (13. September 2012)

Ich fahre die AluVariante..und das rattern ist ähnlich dem wenn man mit extremen Kettenschräglauf fährt. Werde das dann mal auf den anderen Bikes der Kollegen testen. Trotzdem wäre ein Statement von Skeenfahrer und Radon toll. Naja, wie deffiniert man Kraft im Netz? Ich drücke kurzzeitig schon einige Watt..egal. Hat jemand die selbe Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## log11 (13. September 2012)

@Max_V, bin Skeen Fahrer.  Und ich drücke sicher auch ein paar Watt. 
Bei nem Belastungs EKG wurde ich jedenfalls recht schnell gebeten etwas "sachte" zu machen um die Belastungsgrenze des Geräts nicht zu überschreiten. (kein Witz) Wobei da ja auch nur kurzzeitige Max-Leistung gefragt ist.

Wie schon beschrieben war das Verwinden des Rahmens im Tretlagerbereich zu sehen aber keinesfalls zu spüren oder gar zu hören. 
Entweder stimmt Deine Kettenlinie oder Kettenspannung nicht oder an der Kurbel / Lager ist was faul.


----------



## filiale (13. September 2012)

Mein Kumpel hat ein Canyon AM 6.0. Wenn ich im Stand auf die Pedale trete, dann verbiegt sich das rechte Pedale ebenfalls. Beim Fahren ist aber nichts zu spüren.


----------



## Max_V (13. September 2012)

Ich schaue jetzt mal ob es die XT-Kurbel ist. Vielleicht verzieht sich ja die... Die Pedale sind unwarscheinlich, da es ja ein Kettenschleifgeräusch gibt.


----------



## log11 (14. September 2012)

@Max_V, hast Du was rausgekriegt bei Deinem Skeen?

Gruß log11


----------



## Max_V (14. September 2012)

Wenn ich den Tretlagertest mache(das Rad seitlich halte und mit dem Fuß aufs Pedal drücke), wie man es beim Eröffnungstest in jeder zweiten Bikeschule gelernt kriegt, dann biegt sich das Skeen nur sehr wenig und es knackt nicht. Jetzt im Herbst hab ich etwas mehr Zeit, und werde bei der nächsten Schlechtwetterwoche mal zum Bikehändler ums Eck gehen und fragen was das sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (14. September 2012)

@Max_V, das bestätigt was ich zur Verwindungssteifheit des Skeen Rahmens zuvor geschrieben hatte.
Wenn Du die Zeit hast schraub mal die Kurbel ab und schau Dir die Lagermontage genau an. U.U. ist da was nicht richtig entgratet o. entlackt, so daß die Lagerverschraubung am Rahmen knackt. Sowas zu finden ist immer mühsam, drück Dir die Daumen.


----------



## filiale (14. September 2012)

Genau dieses leichte verbiegen ist auch bei meinem Kumpel am Canyon festzustellen gewesen (allerdings auch ohne knacken). Das ist die Konsequenz aus Leichtbau und Stabilität.


----------

